
2020 Candidate Puts His Money on Universal Income - Apocryphon
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2019/02/20/this_2020_candidate_puts_his_money_on_universal_income_139516.html
======
verdverm
Should we try try universal basic needs, education, health care ... before
income?

